# Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein:
 Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch​*
Während in NRW OHNE GRÜNE bereits Nägel mit Köpfen für Angler und Jäger gemacht wurden ( Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei), bleibt der Jamaika-Koalitionsvertrag mit den anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN für Angler nicht Fisch, noch Fleisch.

Viel grünes Wischi-Waschi mit Ausweichmöglichkeiten, damit Tierschutzhardliner Habeck nicht sein eigenes Abknüppel-Gesetz kippen muss. 

Hier haben sich CDU und FDP von den GRÜNEN klar über den Tisch ziehen lassen und sind nicht zu konkreten Ergebnissen gekommen.

Es wird sich nun zeigen, ob das in konkreter Regierungsarbeit besser werden wird oder ob sich da CDU und FDP weiter am Nasenring von den GRÜNEN vorführen lassen.

Der Text für Kormoran (betrifft da aber nur Binnenfischerei, nicht Angler) und Angler aus dem Koalitionsvertrag:


> _
> Die Erfordernisse der Binnenfischerei werden wir bei der Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie berücksichtigen.
> Wir werden die Kormoran-Verordnung unter Berücksichtigung wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse anpassen, dazu ein Gutachten in Auftrag geben und auf ein europäisches Kormoranmanagement hinwirken.
> 
> ...


Man will also "runde Tische", nur besprechen, nicht Konkretes, nur wischi - waschi..

Interessant die Formulierung:
 "Probleme des zurücksetzens maßiger Fische"...

Denn:
*Probleme gibts nur durch das Gesetz von Habeck* (§ 39 (1) 3 ) in S-H, dessen Abschaffung ja anscheinend nicht durchgesetzt werden konnte.

Nur "runde Tische" (da werden die Grünen dann schon CDU und FDP unter den Tisch diskutieren, dass sich nix ändern wird...) nach dem Motto:
Und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss, gründe ich einen Arbeitskreis..

Da hat CDU und FDP klar versagt, weil eben anglerfeindliche GRÜNE mit dabei sind, im Gegensatz zu NRW, wo das geklappt hat für Angler und Angeln.

Dass die FDP in ihrer Antwort auf unseren Wahlprüfstein die Abschaffung solcher Abknüppelparagraphen wie in S-H will, sich aber hier nicht durchsetzen konnte, ist auch glasklar:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem sind die in einzelnen Ländern bestehenden ausdrücklichen Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische aus unserer Sicht ersatzlos zu streichen, weil sie einem schonenden Umgang mit den Fischbeständen entgegenstehen.





Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 17.06. 2017*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente "Nicht bzw. 1 - 2 -Anglerin" der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV  findet Jamaika in S-H ganz toll und nicht, dass da Angler verraten wurde, indem man einen GRÜNEN wieder zum Minister für - sorry, GEGEN Angler machte:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocke...0213073444489400&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}

Auch erste  Landwirte pflichten da aber dummerweise bei, dass sie sich da verraten fühlen..

Auch ihre Verantwortung für die Angelverbote in den AWZ (Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt) leugnet sie:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocke...10213073583292870&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}

Screenshots haben wir


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

Selber Schuld würde ich sagen. Hätten alle richtig gewählt, wäre Die PARTEI schon lange an der Macht und wir dürften angeln wo wir wollten so wie es vernünftig ist. Aber nein, die ganzen Leute müssen ja immer solche Satire-Parteien wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

Hier noch der Link zum gesamten Vertrag in SH:
http://www.fdp-lv-sh.de/sites/default/files/uploads/2017/06/16/koalitionsvertrag2017print.pdf


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

Das ist -obwohl ich nun recht in allg. Politik abdrifte- das Märchen von der angeblich notwendigen "stabilen Regierung".
Eine Rierung braucht keine parlamentarische Mehrheit, es geht durchaus auch anders, mit einer "Minderheitsregierung".

Dann muss man sich halt zu jedem Thema im Parlament um Mehrheiten bemühen; deutlich mehr Demokratie als der schäbige Regelfall.

Beispiel: das lief in den rot-grünen Anfängen in NRW sogar gar nicht so schlecht, erst als die bei der 2ten Wahl die Mehrheitsregierung hatten, wurd das so richtig sch***e, weil eben dann jeder ideologische Dreck durchgeboxt werden konnte.

Zurück zum Anglerthema:
ich befüchte, dass gerade Angelei, in SH ein beliebtes Opfer bei diversen Deals wird;
für die Grünen, weil man sich damit schön bei seinen Mitgliedern profilieren kann,
für schwarz & gelb, weil dies denen dann doch nicht so wichtig wie vieles andere ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ich befüchte, dass gerade Angelei, in SH ein beliebtes Opfer bei diversen Deals wird;
> für die Grünen, weil man sich damit schön bei seinen Mitgliedern profilieren kann,
> für schwarz & gelb, weil dies denen dann doch nicht so wichtig wie vieles andere ist.




ja kati, zu befürchten..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

Hallo,

paßt doch ..... wenn der Landesverband schon gegen Angler agiert - dann ist eine solche Regierung nur folgerichtig :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente "Nicht- bis 1 - 2 mal - Anglerin" mit Fischfotos mit rotem Täschchen als Präsidentin des DAFV, meinte auf Facebook, auch den im Gegensatz zum NRW-Vertrag deutlich schlechteren Vertrag mit FDP-Versagen in SH loben zu müssen.(wer in SH FDP wählte, bekommt nun zum Dank nen Minister von den GRÜNEN und "runde Tische" statt Abschaffung Abknüppelverbot entgegen Versprechen Bundes-FDP) - für mich ist damit endgültig klar -  diese Dame peilt rein gar nichts......

https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocke...10213065331806588&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch*

*Aktualisierung 17.06. 2017*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente "Nicht bzw. 1 - 2 -Anglerin" der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV  findet Jamaika in S-H ganz toll und nicht, dass da Angler verraten wurde, indem man einen GRÜNEN wieder zum Minister für - sorry, GEGEN Angler machte:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocke...0213073444489400&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}

Auch erste  Landwirte pflichten da aber dummerweise bei, dass sie sich da verraten fühlen..

Auch ihre Verantwortung für die Angelverbote in den AWZ (Angelverbote Fehmarnbelt) leugnet sie:
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocke...10213073583292870&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}

Screenshots haben wir


----------

